# 1/5-1/6 2013 50% of plants at dna.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I know it's late notice but just saw Dallas north aquariums, status on facebook. this weekend they are having 50% of aquatic plants. maybe you might find a plant you don't have for a good price.


----------

